# Jump rope chants, anyone remember them???



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My mom, the ultimate CSF lurker, was wondering if anyone could remember jump rope chants from your school yard days.

She can remember a few lines and words, but not the entire chants.

She tells me that jump rope on the school yard during her days back in the 1950's was a big, fun past time.

She is teaching our daughter to jump rope.

Anyone remember????

Thanks in advance!!!!!

Clove


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

(Use any names that you want.)

Jenny and Tommy sitting on a swing

K-I-S-S-I-N-G

First comes love

then comes marriage

Then comes Jenny with a baby carriage

Wrap it up in tissue paper

take it up the elevator

First Floor---miss

Second Floor ---miss

Third floor----miss

(And, on and on, until the person misses a jump)


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I also grew up in the 50's, we played jump rope everyday. And you know, I can't remember one song we use to sing. I remember a few words. So, I hope someone can remember the songs, because I have grandkids, that are just learning to jump rope. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Ladybug, Ladybug, turn around,

Ladybug, Ladybug touch the ground.

Ladybug, Ladybug shine your shoes,

Ladybug, Ladybug read the news.

Ladybug, ladybug, how old are you?

One, two, three, four . . . . .


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Not last night but the night before
Twenty-four robbers came knocking at the door
As I ran out
They ran in
This is what they said for me to do
Spanish Dancer touch the ground
Spanish Dancer, turn around
Spanish Dancer, do the twist
Spanish Dancer, jump out like this.

You have to do what ever the chant tells you to do. If you mess up the rope, you're out. 

Johnny and Mary
sitting in the tree 
K-I-S-S-I-N-G
First comes love 
then comes marriage
Then comes Baby in the baby carriage

I grew up in the 60' and 70's and jumping rope was very big for us.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We used to do one with the alaphabet,

A my name is Alice,
my husbands name is Alan
we come from Atlanta
and we sell apples.

then B, C, etc..


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

What was the one that started with...

Cinderella
Kissed a fella


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are a couple of mine. Couldn't remember the exact wording and had to look them up online.

Three, six, nine, the goose drank wine,
The monkey chewed tobacco on the street car line.
The lion choked, the monkey croaked,
They all went to heaven in a little row boat.
Clap-clap! Clap-clap!


I like coffee
I like tea
I like ____ to jump with me.

There are more on the tip of my tongue but I just can't remember.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> What was the one that started with...
> 
> Cinderella
> Kissed a fella



Cinderella dressed in yellow 
went upstairs to kiss her fellow
made a mistake
and kissed a snake
how many doctors did it take.
one...
two..
etc.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That's it!


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's some more. These ones are for starting the little girls on them at first since they don't go over head until they're ready for it.

Bluebells, cockleshells
Mussels are found on the beach
Mussela are found underneath.
(The little girl touches the ground at the last line. The rope only goe back and forth and not over head)

Then when the girl is ready;
Bluebells, cockleshells
Evie,Ivey, overhead (after this word, start the rope overhead)
I like coffee
I like tea
I like the boys 
And they like me 
Yes
No 
Maybe so
(Until the rope jumper is tripped up)

Or if she can't be tripped up, someone shouts,"Redhot" And the rope turners whip that rope around her until she is tripped up.


This one involves several jumpers going in and out without messing up the rope turns:

My mother had a baby
She named him Tiny Tim
She put him in the bathtub
To see if he would swim
He drank up all the water
He ate up all the soap
He tried to eat the bathtub 
But it wouldn't go down his throat
In, walked the Doctor
In, walked the nurse
In, walked the lady with the alligator purse.
Mumps, said the Doctor
Measles, said the Nurse
Chickenpox, said the lady with the alligator purse,
Ten dollars, said the Doctor
Ten dollars, said the Nurse
Ten dollars, said the lady with the alligator purse.
Out, walked the doctor
Out, walked the nurse
Out, walked the lady with the alligator purse.


----------



## Rxnwl (Jan 11, 2003)

Mabel Mabel set the table, dont forget the red hot peppers. Then you start jumping real fast.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG! I forgot about all of those jumprope chants.

We were addicted to jump rope...and got pretty darned good at it.

And ball and jacks.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I'm a little tea pot
short and stout
Here is my handle
here is my spout
tip me over 
and pour me out


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Fudge, fudge
Call the judge
Mother's had a newborn baby
It isn't a girl, it isn't a boy
It's just a newborn baby
First floor
Second floor
Third floor...


Down in the valley where the green grass grows,
There sat (jumper) pretty as a rose.
She sang, she sang, she sang so sweet
A long came (a boy , particularly one the jumper likes) and kissed
her on the cheek,
How many kisses did she get this week?...



Lizzie Borden took an axe
And gave her mother forty whacks,
When she saw what she had done,
She gave her father forty-one... 



Miss Mary Mack, Mack, Mack
All dressed in black, black, black
With silver buttons, buttons, buttons
All down her back, back, back
She asked her mother, mother, mother
For fifty cents, cents, cents
To see the elephant, elephant, elephant
Jump the fence, fence fence
They jumped so high, high, high 
They touched the sky, sky, sky 
And didn't come back, back, back 
Till the fourth of July, July, July


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

This one predates me, and predates my mother too. From the 1917 Spanish Flu (Influenza) epidemic.

In Flew Enza 
I had a little bird
Itâs name was Enza
I opened the window
and in flew Enza.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for the responses!!!!!!!!

My mom and DW have had alot of FUN reading all these! Your posts have brought some smiles and old stories and memories to their faces. 

I bet DD's next visit to Grandma Pat's is going to be fun, fun, fun.

Keep 'em coming...the girls in the family are enjoying this!!!

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

We used to do one that went like this:

Strawberry short cake
Huckleberry Finn
When i call your birthday
please jump in
January
February
March
April
May 
June
July
August
September
October
November
December


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I saw Esau
Sitting on a seesaw
And Esau saw I saw him
Though Esau saw I saw him saw
Esau went on sawing
How many Esaus in that?
(the answer is none)

Jelly on the plate, jelly on the plate
Wiggle woggle, wiggle woggle
Jelly on the plate.
Sausage in the pan, sausage in the pan
Turn it around, turn it around
Sausage in the pan

Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, turn around
Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, touch the ground,
Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, show your shoe,
Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, that will do!

The jumper actually does these moves while jumping: turning around, touching the ground, showing her shoe, and jumping out at the end of the rhyme. Jump back in again for the second verse.

Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, climb the stairs,
Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, say your prayers
Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, turn out the light,
Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, say good night! 

Gypsy, Gypsy please tell me
What my fortune's going to be
Rich-man, Poor-man, Beggar-man, Thief.
Doctor, Lawyer, Indian Chief.
Tinker, Tailor, Cowboy, Sailor.

Continue repeating until jumper misses and that is who you will marry.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I love this thread! It really brings back memories. I feel like getting myself a jumprope!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

My 8yo dgd has one she does that is so cute, I don't remember all the words but here's part of it

My Mamma my Daddy
My bald headed Granny
Shes 99 and doing fine
Shes going out with Frankenstein

Ill have to get the rest of the words from her this weekend,lol


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

My older sister used to do this one:

I'm a little Dutch girl, dressed in blue.
Here are the orders I am to do.
Salute to the captain.
Curtsey to the queen.
Turn my back on the US Marines.


----------

